# Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Bahia BLU



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Average mild/med cigar. Noticeable fresh hay/grassy flavor.

Read the full review here: Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Bahia BLU


----------

